# Love Our Outback 28rss



## Ivy & Don (Feb 24, 2005)

We have had our outback since last May and can't wait for spring to arrive to start another great camping year. Had looked initially at the hybrids but with 4 kids didn't want to outgrow TT so decided on the 28rss and never looked back. Like the dinette slide in the new floor plan but don't like the carpet by the table, they should have put linoleum there. No carpet was a big seller for me as well as the quad bunks with BIG windows.







Love our Outback.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers Ivy & Don! I couldn't agree more, I've loved our 28RSS too and the lack of carpet was a key point too.

I've been to Edmonton a few times and enjoyed it a great deal, what time of the year can you begin camping?


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Ivy and Don!! We can't wait for that first trip of Spring as well! action


----------



## Ivy & Don (Feb 24, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers Ivy & Don! I couldn't agree more, I've loved our 28RSS too and the lack of carpet was a key point too.
> 
> I've been to Edmonton a few times and enjoyed it a great deal, what time of the year can you begin camping?
> [snapback]24917[/snapback]​


We can begin camping mid May. Can certainly be still cool at night but the furnace works great. The official start for everyone is our May long weekend (Victoria Day). The weather can vary greatly at that time of year but with a good TT like the Outback it's all good. sunny Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome Don and Ivy,

We are also waiting for the maiden voyage of our Outback 26RS once the snow melts.







You will enjoy your camper and this site.

Bruce


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome! Did someone say....Spring!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome! Did someone say....Spring!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Although it's not a 21RS, it's still an outback








Just kidding, welcome to the site and lots of happy camping with your new coach.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers Ivy and Don









You mean it is not Spring yet?

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

WELCOME!

We'll be using our 25RS-S for the first time also.....when the snow melts and spring arrives!

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group Ivy and Don.
Spring will be here soon
I think








Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome Ivy & Don!

Congrats on the Outback! I have an '05 28RSS myself, however it is before they switched the dinette and sofa, I am majorly jealous about that!!

Welcome to the forum look forward to hearing more about your outings!

Jason


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

Camperswith4kids, 
Hello and welcome!
We too have 4 kids and camp. We also love our 28 rss. I saw the new layout and love that the couch is in front of the tv area, and the dinette in the slide.........but
I really wish that both the couch and the dinnette were in a slide out together!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ivy & Don

Welcome to Outbackers.com action We love our 28rss







as well. It has been a great experience for the entire family and we cannot wait until spring.

Thor


----------

